# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Tôi có căn hộ ở chung cư Hà Nội Center Point cần bán

## ailopdiu

1. Tôi có căn hộ ở chung cư Hà Nội Center Point cần bán, căn góc 1608, ĐN II, DT: 79,19m2, giá bán 33tr/m2. Cửa vào Tây Bắc, ban công Đông Nam, Đông Bắc. Thiết kế 3 phòng ngủ, 2 vệ sinh thoáng mát.. Vợ chồng tôi trước mua để ở nhưng nay chuyển về ở cùng các con nên bán gấp, sẽ để lại giá tốt cho khách mua thực sự.

2. bán căn hộ hà nội center point - 3.7 Lê Văn Lương, Nhân Chính, Hà Nội. Gia đình có 2 căn DT: 69m2 và 77,7m2 ở tầng 19 của tòa nhà, tiện ích đầy đủ, liên lạc thuận tiện, môi trường đương đại hạp với các gia đình trẻ.
Hiện tại dự án đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện nhưng muốn thu hồi vốn để đầu tư khu khác. Giá bán là 30 tr/m2, có gia lộc cho gia đình vào ở cho may mắn.

3. Hiện tại tôi cần bán gấp căn hộ chung cư Hà Nội Center Point ngã tư Lê Văn Lương. số 05 tầng 10 NĐ I, diện tích 59.78m2 với thiết kế 2 phòng ngủ + 1 vệ sinh. Cửa Tây Bắc, ban công Đông Nam. Nay gia đình có việc cần tiền gấp nên tôi bán giá 31 tr/m2 (bao mọi uổng khi sang tay chuyển nhượng). Vậy ai có nhu cầu xin vui lòng liên tưởng trực tiếp.

4. Chuyển công tác vô Sài Gòn nên tôi muốn bán gấp căn hộ tại chung cư Hacinco Complex 3.7 Hoàng Đạo Thúy. Căn 2008: 79.19m2 đơn nguyên II với thiết kế 3PN + 2WC rất hợp lý, view thoáng đẹp. Căn hộ sẽ được bàn giao với đầy đủ nội thất cao cấp đẹp. Cần giao tế sớm trong tuần. Giá bán: 33 tr/m2.

----------

